# Probleme partage d'imprimante avec Vista et Mac OSX



## Gui13 (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un probleme de partage d'imprimante avec Vista et mon Macbook. 
En effet, l'imprimante est branchée sur mon PC Windows Vista, et si elle était très bien partagée quand le PC était  sous XP, là je ne la vois plus depuis mon Macbook.

Mon coloc a un ordi sous XP et il peut encore imprimer des documents, il voit très bien l'imprimante. 
Par contre de mon côté je n'arrive pas à la trouver dans l'ajout d'imprimante (j'applique la meme méthode que quand l'imprimante était partagée par un XP, à savoir : cliquer sur "plus d'imprimantes", naviguer jusqu'à l'ordi qui heberge l'imprimante, et la selectionner). Maintenant la case reste déséspérément vide...

Remarque : le partage d'imprimante est activé et fonctionne sous Vista pour des clients XP, mon coloc est témoin 

J'ai cherché sur google mais pas de réponse satisfaisante, le probleme semble connu mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Vous avez une solution vous?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2007)

D&#233;j&#224;, faire une petite v&#233;rification au niveau des comptes utilisateurs, des droits d'iceulx, des ports utilis&#233;s. Vista ayant augment&#233; la s&#233;curit&#233; de Ouinedoze, il y a peut-&#234;tre un blocage &#224; ce niveau.


----------



## Gui13 (27 Mai 2007)

Eh bien le fait est que j'arrive &#224; acc&#233;der aux fichiers partag&#233;s sur l'ordi Vista, donc &#224; priori les autorisations sont OK.
De m&#234;me, c'est via le compte invit&#233; que mon coloc imprime &#224; distance, donc les droits d'impressions sont accessibles &#224; "Tout le monde". 

Quand aux ports, c'est vrai que c'est &#224; v&#233;rifier, mais je n'ai pas de raisons de croire que c'est ca qui coince: je n'ai pas de firewall au niveau de mon macbook, et l'ordi sous Vista r&#233;ponds aux demandes d'impression de mon coloc, donc le firewall doit laisser passer tout cas depuis Vista!


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2007)

Avec le Terminal tu peux utiliser la commande _smbclient_ pour en savoir davantage sur les partages que proposent une machine. Par exemple si la machine a l'adresse 192.168.0.10 : 
	
	



```
smbclient -L 192.168.0.10
```
Tu peux &#233;ventuellement proposer un autre compte utilisateur avec l'option -U.


----------



## Gui13 (27 Mai 2007)

Bizarre bizarre,

Effectivement un "smbclient -L 192.168.0.4" me retourne un 


> macbook:~ gui13$ smbclient -L 192.168.0.4 -U Gui13
> Password:
> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_OK



Bizarre bizarre, pourtant les acc&#232;s aux dossiers partag&#233;s se font sans problemes! Dans le finder il liste bien tous les dossiers qui sont partag&#233;s sous Vista


----------



## Gui13 (27 Mai 2007)

Personne ne connait la solution alors?


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2007)

Deux pistes :
a) utiliser Bonjour sur le PC comme le Mac pour faire le partage

b) v&#233;rifier les niveaux de compatibilit&#233; des authentifications NTLM.
Je pense que la version de Samba (sur le Mac) n'est pas assez &#224; jour par rapport &#224; celle de Vista. Regarde le conseil donn&#233; ici (troisi&#232;me post).

Ceci &#233;tant, je transf&#232;re c&#244;t&#233; R&#233;seaux o&#249; ce fil aura davantage sa place.


----------



## Fractal (23 Juin 2007)

Voila ce que j'ai trouvé sur un site US:

I had similar problem getting my mother-inlaw's MacBook printing to my father-inlaw's new Vista PC.

On the Vista PC
   1. From Windows Vista Control Panel
   2. Select "Programs and Features" pane
   3. Click "Turn Windows Features on or off"
   4. Turn on the LPD protocol.
   5. Ensure printer(s) are shared

On the Mac
   1. Start Applications/Utilities/Printer Setup Utility
   2. Hold down the "Option" key and click the "More Printers" button
   3. From the top menu select "Advanced"
   4. From the "Device:" field select "LPD/LPR Host or Printer"
   5. In the "Device URL:"  lpd://VistaPCName/PrinterShareName
   6. Click the "Add" button


----------



## elaspico (28 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même probleme. J'ai essayé de l'installer avec le protocol lpd et en changeant les compatibilités NTLM mais toujours rien.

Avez-vous trouvés la solutions

Merci


----------



## Dramis (28 Juillet 2007)

Il faudrait que tu installes samba version 3.0.25 rc1 pour que &#231;a marche.

Osx utilise la version 3.0.10 qui n'est pas compatible avec vista (Microsoft a chang&#233; le protocol SMB).

voici le lien pour le downloader:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15587


----------



## elaspico (28 Juillet 2007)

Pourrez-tu m'expliquer rapidement la marche a suivre pour l'installer.

J'ai actuellement decompressée l'archive et je suis perdu.

Merci


----------



## Bibouse (6 Août 2007)

Je relance le topic, car j'ai le meme soucis ...:mouais: 

comment fait on svp pour installer la m.a.j. de samba ..


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

Si vous n'avez jamais t&#226;t&#233; du Terminal ni de la programmation auparavant, cela risque d'&#234;tre difficile ... Et un peu risqu&#233; aussi : pour que la nouvelle version de samba soit celle utilis&#233;e par le syst&#232;me, il faut changer les scripts de d&#233;marrage de Samba.

Bref, je crains que ce ne soit un risque trop important &#224; prendre.


----------



## Dramis (6 Août 2007)

Il suffit de faire un clone du disque AVANT de commencer à s'amuser.


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2007)

Ben voyons ...


----------



## elaspico (6 Août 2007)

n'y a t'il pas une solution paliative... plus simple a mettre en oeuvre.

Car meme sur les forum apple je ne trouve rien.
Je commence à désespérer.

Merci pour votre aide et votre interessement .


----------

